
OnePlus 2: Invite system opens, here's how you could secure your invite - mavihs
http://tech.firstpost.com/news-analysis/oneplus-2-invite-system-opens-heres-how-you-could-secure-your-invite-275445.html
======
Zekio
I'm a Windows phone fanboy, but the OnePlus One really made me want to try an
for once android, sadly I had just bought a windows phone at the time, but
this time I'm gonna get the OnePlus Two for sure, their phones look great and
their pricing doesn't seem insane like many other phones be it android,
windows phone or iphone.

Can't wait to get my hands on the OnePlus Two :)

~~~
mavihs
Yeah, me too.

